# As promised, photos from the Debut Agility Trial



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There was a super nice guy there with a BIG camera. He took photos of Tito, and emailed them to me this morning. Here they are!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it!!! Great pics!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are GREAT! He is smiling in every photo! Love that boy!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh he's having the time of his life! Great pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! He really loves agility!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Those are GREAT! He is smiling in every photo! Love that boy!!!


That was the very first thing I noticed too--big smiles! What a multi-talented dog!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the last one most - look at those huge paws! LOL


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW !!! Looking good...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the pictures of the "Monster" in action. They put a smile on my face.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Barb. I am so glad you went through with having someone else run him.. Look at the joy in him! Good choice and awesome pictures of an awesome pupper!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

These are SUCH great pictures!!! I love the top right one the most. I have to laugh, his coat is just HUGE compared to my dogs. I always forget that until I see him. I just love his coat though... but I will love it on your dog ok? :wavey:Too much grooming for me. 

I don't think there is anything Tito can't do.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woot, Woot, Woot, Go Tito!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I love the pictures! He looks so happy


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!!! I love the pictures! I am with Ann, the first one is my favorite. He has a very happy yet intense expression. Love it! That is so great that you got pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

luckily, Tito requires almost no grooming. I had to laugh, someone recently asked me how many times a day I have to brush him....I try to remember to brush him once a MONTH. Seriously. His coat doesn't tangle/mat. (unlike my other 2...) I do need to trim his feet, I trim the hair on the back of his hocks when it's burr season in the field, and I trim the edges of his ears. Other than that, he's au natural!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wheee  I love how he looks kind of intent going up and full of the Wheeeee factor coming down !!! What a handsome boy


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

His face is so full of concentration, yet you can see the smiles just bursting. Way to go Tito!! So glad you let him enter, looks like he is having the time of his life.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He can jump much higher it seems! Very nice pictures!


----------

